# Blue Phase Tree Snake



## bredli84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey all, 

Here are some pics of my impulse-buy from the VHS EXPO. So far, no regrets


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a pretty spectacular impulse buy! Well done


----------



## MathewB (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice. Got pics of the setup (I love pics of set ups)?


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 7, 2012)

THIS was at the expo!?
How did I not see this!?


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 7, 2012)

No pics of the set-up, is currently in a click-clack. The snake is as wide around as a pencil.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 7, 2012)

That is one beautiful snake  congratulations on a spectacular buy


----------



## MathewB (Mar 7, 2012)

bredli84 said:


> No pics of the set-up, is currently in a click-clack. The snake is as wide around as a pencil.



I'd be content with that haha


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 7, 2012)

They are so pretty, we were lucky to see a few the day before the expo, awesome


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome photos! and a very cool looking snake. Who did you get it from?


----------



## thals (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, what a little beauty! Great pics too


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments 
I won't put the sellers details on here, not sure he would appreciate that. I think he said this was his last one anyway.


----------



## Jande (Mar 7, 2012)

Stunning snake, congrats!


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Jande 

This little thing is infinitely faster than any python I have dealt with and so much more alert. Makes him good fun to watch


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow


----------



## leeroy1983 (Mar 8, 2012)

I came very close to buying that snake. Ended up going with a green tree python. That blue phase is a beautiful snake, you've done well


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 8, 2012)

nice what price was he ??


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thought I would post an update pic.
Snake is eating very well, but seems to be a bit paler after his recent shed.


----------



## Jande (Mar 31, 2012)

He may be paler but he's no less attractive than before. Such an amazing snake!


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow man that is A seriously good looking snake. I love those big hunting eyes and that serious facial expression


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sure sure, the snake is kinda pretty, but no one is going to comment on that sexy hand?


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 31, 2012)

i just fell in love....
what price approx was he? i must start saving


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 31, 2012)

STUNNING gts. Really jealous lol, I'm stuck with a crappy little Mac. 

NOTE: My above comment was a joke. Even added a "" so people understand...


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 31, 2012)

Price is highly variable for these, just keep your eye out.


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 31, 2012)

I am sure that there is no regrets of purchase. You are very lucky to pick that one up whatever you paid, if i had of been there i would have bought.
The paleness will come & go a bit bepending on the temperature & as you said has just shed. Still bloody nice snake.
I hope that you have future plans for breeding, it would be great to see a lot more of these available.

Cheers
Ian Davo


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 31, 2012)

What a beauty! What's it's temperament like?



snakeluvver said:


> STUNNING gts. Really jealous lol, I'm stuck with a crappy little Mac.


Gee I'd hate to be your pet snake, poor little 'crappy' mac.


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 31, 2012)

He is very flighty, moves super quick and is hard to control. No signs of aggression though, just tries to escape. Luckily his appetite is not affected.


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 31, 2012)

bredli84 said:


> He is very flighty, moves super quick and is hard to control. No signs of aggression though, just tries to escape. Luckily his appetite is not affected.



I rescued a green tree snake from next door about a month ago, it was only a young one about 75mm long.
It was as agressive as buggery & peed & pood & stunk like a foul smell i had never smelt. Even if i was an eagle the smell would have put me off.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## hughesy (Mar 31, 2012)

mrs_davo said:


> I rescued a green tree snake from next door about a month ago, it was only a young one about 75mm long.
> It was as agressive as buggery & peed & pood & stunk like a foul smell i had never smelt. Even if i was an eagle the smell would have put me off.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



lol I used to have a pair of the golden phase one with the blue heads, they were flighty but not bitey however they used to let one hell of a smell off! It would bring a tear to the eye! Anyway nice blue phase enjoy it mate!


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 31, 2012)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Gee I'd hate to be your pet snake, poor little 'crappy' mac.


It's a joke.


----------



## Doccee (Mar 31, 2012)

Amazing colour, what a beauty!!!


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 31, 2012)

mrs_davo said:


> I rescued a green tree snake from next door about a month ago, it was only a young one about 75mm long.
> It was as agressive as buggery & peed & pood & stunk like a foul smell i had never smelt. Even if i was an eagle the smell would have put me off.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian



Never had to deal with a bad smell from this little guy, somaybe not quite as nervous as I had thought..


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 31, 2012)

a blue phase tree snake is now my number 1 on my reptile wish list, followed by a albino death adder and a scrubby.

only porblem is from my limited research they seem to be very hard to come by... may have to wait a couple seasons.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 31, 2012)

This is my lil fellow... CTS's are awesome.. i love them!!


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a beauty Pineapple!
Male?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 31, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Thanks, not sure haven't sexed it.. I call him a him though  what sex is ur lil one?? An what's he feeding on ATMO?

MiAmir (means my prince  ) is really good to handle not flighty at all but not the best feeder.. [/FONT]


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mine is allegedly "Male" but that is far from certain.
I am feeding him on fish, one platy every 5 days or so. He typically won't eat if I am in the room, but once caught the fish while I was trying to put him back into his enclosure...

So a very good feeder, but also very flighty. Great fun though, keeps me on my toes


----------



## mudgudgeon (Apr 1, 2012)

bredli84 said:


> Mine is allegedly "Male" but that is far from certain.
> I am feeding him on fish, one platy every 5 days or so. He typically won't eat if I am in the room, but once caught the fish while I was trying to put him back into his enclosure...
> 
> So a very good feeder, but also very flighty. Great fun though, keeps me on my toes



Beautiful snake. 

Do you feed him live fish? Do you put them in the waterbowl?

Are these guys non-venomous?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 1, 2012)

mudgudgeon said:


> Are these guys non-venomous?


No.
Unless you want to get really technical. Some studies say they have mild venom in their saliva, but I'm pretty sure nobody's ever reacted badly to a GTS bite, other than maybe from infection.


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 1, 2012)

mudgudgeon said:


> Beautiful snake.
> 
> Do you feed him live fish? Do you put them in the waterbowl?
> 
> Are these guys non-venomous?



Yep, live fish in the water bowl. Put a fish in, then walk away. An hour later it is gone and I have a fat snake 

Also, like snakeluvver said, these are "technically" venomous. This is irrelevant for humans as 1: they have VERY poor venom delivery and 2: their venom appears to have no effect on us...


----------



## Lewy (Apr 1, 2012)

Great looking Bts there guys... Just one thing you do need to remember that they are a tree snake and do love to hide up high in tree branches.. We change our set up every month to keep him enthusiastic as he spends 99% of his time up high. So the more branches and leafy matter the better!!

Lewy


----------



## colubridking (Apr 1, 2012)

very cool! are the blue phase bred often? would love to get my hands on them


----------



## Jaysnake (Apr 1, 2012)

bredli84 said:


> Mine is allegedly "Male" but that is far from certain.
> I am feeding him on fish, one platy every 5 days or so. He typically won't eat if I am in the room, but once caught the fish while I was trying to put him back into his enclosure...
> 
> So a very good feeder, but also very flighty. Great fun though, keeps me on my toes



I looked at them at the expo and they poped one to show me it was male (if they are the same ones)

I was really tempted but I didn't have the cash at the time.

I have a female that I would love to breed if yours is male and your interested in the future.




Ps hope this post works as it is my first attempt


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice snake Jay! the black and blue looks good.

Not sure about breeding, but it is something I would consider. Will have to track ytou down when mine is bigger...


----------



## Jaysnake (Apr 3, 2012)

bredli84 said:


> Nice snake Jay! the black and blue looks good.
> 
> Not sure about breeding, but it is something I would consider. Will have to track you down when mine is bigger...



No problems, I'm still hoping to find a male but they are few and far between. Also need to have the cash at the time lol. 

They settle down really well, mine comes up to the glass when I approach hoping to get fed, have to be quick to get the fish in the water or she tries to take it out of my fingers.


----------



## jamrosky (Apr 3, 2012)

AmazingAmazon has some I hink - I noticed that they're selling all sorts of Tree Snakes - The Common, Green, Blue Green, and they're pretty darn kool


----------



## Channaz (Apr 3, 2012)

I love these snakes and especially the blue colour phase.

So just how fast are they? Are they impossibly hard to catch if you put one down on the floor? Are they a snake you would rarely handle, for this reason?


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Hannaz, 

I keep mine in a click lcak style tub currently. When I need to clean him out/feed etc, I carry the tub to the bathroom, place it in the bath, close the door and make sure the plug is in the hole before I open it. He would struggle to climb out of the smooth sided bath, so I should be able to catch him pretty easily if he bolts.
This is overkill, but I would much rather go through that hassle than try to track down a tiny lightning bolt of a snake, that managed to slip past me. He is damn fast!

Handling is easy, just make sure you have as many points of contact as possible and pay loads of attention.


----------



## Channaz (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for that, Bredli84! I am sure a bit of overkill is better than the alternative, when it comes to cleaning and feeding. I shudder to think of how careful you would have to be if you were doing the same with a larger enclosure.

I still think they are an incredibly beautiful snake.


----------



## eipper (Apr 8, 2012)

If you need to take it to the bath to keep it under control go back to pythons or maybe snails are more your pace


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hannaz said:


> Thanks for that, Bredli84! I am sure a bit of overkill is better than the alternative, when it comes to cleaning and feeding. I shudder to think of how careful you would have to be if you were doing the same with a larger enclosure.
> 
> I still think they are an incredibly beautiful snake.



I won't be particularly concerned when I move him to a larger enclosure. He is currently on the floor with a lot of clutter around in an old tub which has gone milky and hard to see into. This makes it pretty tricky. The new home I have lined up is well above the floor and easy for me to see into, so no concerns. Will just have to remove him and place into a separate tub for cleaning.

He really is not difficult to handle at all. He goes nuts for the first 15 seconds or so, but settles right down.


----------



## Channaz (Apr 8, 2012)

I love them. Am adding it to my quickly lengthening list of wanted snakes.


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 11, 2012)

Update Piccy:


----------



## ElviraAntaresia (Sep 12, 2012)

How stunning is that colouring......definitely a Favourite for the wish list...Ü


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey that is one of the most beautiful snakes I have ever seen. How much did it cost? And which expo are you talking about?


----------



## NicG (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting the updated photo. Of course, I'm now kicking myself even more that I didn't grab that guy when I had the chance!

Speaking of which, do you know if it's a guy or a girl yet?


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 4, 2012)

That is a beautiful snake:shock:<33333


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 5, 2012)

I saved a wild one of these guys off the road in Northern NSW about 15 years ago and have wanted one ever since. I have a breeder lined up for this season so fingers crossed.


----------

